# Hello...



## LuciantheHugmage (May 12, 2016)

Is it safe to post here? Is any one interested in story-based fantasy RPs or possibly fan RPs?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 12, 2016)

I'm more into modern RPs, but fantasy is fine by me too
Just, as long as the fighting scenes aren't too many and don't drag on too much, that's all I ask


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

I'd be interested in any theme.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> I'd be interested in any theme.


Oh hey, girl, long time no see~


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

Actually a guy, but yeah. Been wanting to use a new char.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> Actually a guy, but yeah. Been wanting to use a new char.


Ooooh... sorry, last time we RP, you used a girl, so I got it wrong, my bad


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

It's all right, I just happen to favor female chars.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2016)

So how're you doing ? Haven't seen you for, like, a month, I think


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

Been good, finished this semester of school.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2016)

Meh, it takes me until next week, but I'm wrapping this semester up as well
Hey, so, you got a fursona ? I'm kinda curious about him~


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

It's another female, unlike my other one, she's more aggressive.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> It's another female


Oh ?
Well, tell me more about 'er then, I'm curious (no actual reason, though)


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

She's 5'7, another fox anthro, white and orange fur, long dark blue hair, blue tipped tail and ears, eye color is red, with green at the bottom, has an anger problem.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2016)

ShadowKitsune666 said:


> has an anger problem


Lemme guess, she's gonna go head-first and beef with whoever that looks at her wrong ?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

Not exactly, she is mostly easily ticked off.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2016)

Oh ?
Like, mostly just trading verbal blows ? Curses and swears and all that ?


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

Pretty much, she'd also toss in threats to break an arm. She also isn't afraid to fight with if she had to.


----------



## ShadowKitsune666 (May 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Is it safe to post here? Is any one interested in story-based fantasy RPs or possibly fan RPs?


Well, chose what type of rp it is and feel free to start us off.


----------

